# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  μοτερ 550w σε τορνο ζεσταινετε

## giannis.serres

γεια σας παιδια το ονομα μου ειναι Γιαννης και ειμαι απο Σερρες.
εχω ενα προβλημα εχω εναν τορνο (fabel fl-700g) και οταν βαζω την τελευτεα ταχυτητα δεν εχει δυναμη να το γυρισει και το μοτερ ζεστεναιτε υπερβολικα.
το πηγα σε εναν "μαστορα" και με ειπε οτι ειχε καποια μικροπροβληματα και το εκανα με πηρε 20 ευρω και κανει το ιδιο πραγμα.
των πηρα τηλ, και με ειπε οτι φταει ο διακοπτης τον ανοιξα αλλα γινετε πανικος μεσα εβγαλα φωτογραφιες για να το δειτε να με πειτε την γνωμη σας

----------


## giannis.serres

επειδη δεν επαιρνε παραπανω φωτογραφιες ξανα ποσταρα

----------


## xampos

αυτό που λες ότι δεν έχει δύναμη εμένα το μυαλό μου πάει σε πυκνωτή.

----------


## FILMAN

Ε, ναι, δεν γίνεται να φταίει ο διακόπτης. Βρες κάποιον που έχει καπασιτόμετρο να σου μετρήσει τους πυκνωτές.

----------


## giannis.serres

> Ε, ναι, δεν γίνεται να φταίει ο διακόπτης. Βρες κάποιον που έχει καπασιτόμετρο να σου μετρήσει τους πυκνωτές.



ο "μαστορας" λεει οτι ειναι καλα οι πυκνωτες.
οταν δουλευει ο τορνος με μικρες ταχυτητες στο σασμαν δουλευει καλα οταν βαζω καποια πιο μεγαλη τοτε δεν μπορει να το γυριση.
τελικα μηπως ειναι μικρο το μοτερ?

----------


## takisegio

ή μετρησε τους πυκνωτες ή αλλαξε τους .στη μεγαλη ταχυτητα αν του δωσεις εκκινηση με το χερι (αν γινεται για λογους ασφαλειας)ξεκιναει;

----------


## -nikos-

παντα ζεστενωνταν η αρχισε τωρα τελευταια ??
γιατι αν ζεστενωνταν παντα μην το ψαχνεις,,ειναι μικρο το μοτερ.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Μερικές σοβαρές μετρήσεις της κατανάλωσης , θα μπορέσουν να δώσουν όλες τις απαντήσεις .. 
Τώρα άμα μπλέχτηκες με κανέναν που ως κύρια ενασχόληση έχει τις περιελίξεις , μην περιμένεις και πολλά ..

Καλύτερα να στείλεις ένα μήνυμα στην Εταιρεία που το έφτιαξε .. 
Διοτι ακόμα και εάν υπάρχουν αντιπρόσωποι Αθήνα - Θεσσαλονίκη θα στα μασούσαν, περί πληροφορίες δια τηλεφώνου.

----------


## tomka

Μπορει το προβλημα να μην ειναι ηλεκτρικο αλλα μηχανικο. Ισως καποιο προβλημα στο σασμαν, καποιο ρουλεμαν, να μην εχει λαδια κτλ κτλ

----------


## FILMAN

> ο "μαστορας" λεει οτι ειναι καλα οι πυκνωτες.



Πρόκειται για τον ίδιο "μάστορα" που έλεγε πως φταίει ο διακόπτης;

----------


## minusplus

> Μπορει το προβλημα να μην ειναι ηλεκτρικο αλλα μηχανικο. Ισως καποιο προβλημα στο σασμαν, καποιο ρουλεμαν, να μην εχει λαδια κτλ κτλ



Είμαι κ εγώ της ίδιας γνώμης το έχω συναντήσει σε μοτέρ ανεμιστήρα αρκετές φορές. Προσπάθησε να το γυρίσεις με το χέρι για να δείς αν γυρνάει άνετα ο άξονας του μοτέρ.

----------


## giannis.serres

> Πρόκειται για τον ίδιο "μάστορα" που έλεγε πως φταίει ο διακόπτης;



ναι ο ιδιος ειναι

----------


## giannis.serres

> ή μετρησε τους πυκνωτες ή αλλαξε τους .στη μεγαλη ταχυτητα αν του δωσεις εκκινηση με το χερι (αν γινεται για λογους ασφαλειας)ξεκιναει;



 το μοτερ γυρναει αλλα δεν γυρναει με ολη την ταχυτητα που πρεπει ειναι πεσμενες η στροφες του.

----------


## giannis.serres

> παντα ζεστενωνταν η αρχισε τωρα τελευταια ??
> γιατι αν ζεστενωνταν παντα μην το ψαχνεις,,ειναι μικρο το μοτερ.



δεν το ειχα δοκιμασει πιο παλια γιατι εριχνε την ασφαλεια λογο δικου μου λαθους τραβηξα ρευμα απο την ασφαλεια που ειναι για τα φωτα και την εκαιγε συνεχεια.
τωρα καταλαβα οτι εχει προβλημα οτι δεν μπορει να το γυρειση στην μεγαλη ταχυτητα

----------


## lepouras

έλεγξε τότε και τα μηχανολογικά του μήπως θέλει λάδωμα γράσο και τίποτα ρουλεμάν και έχεις από εκεί ζόρια.άμα δεν δούλευε πολύ καιρό μπορεί να στέγνωσε.

----------


## giannis.serres

ΞΊΞ±Ξ»Ξ·ΞΌΞ΅ΟΞ± ΞΌΞ΅ΟΞ± Ξ±ΟΞΏ ΞΌΞ΅ΟΞΉΞΊΞ± ΟΟΞΏΞ½ΞΉΞ± Ξ΅ΟΞ±Ξ½Ξ΅ΟΟΞΏΞΌΞ±ΞΉ Ξ³ΞΉΞ± ΟΞΏΞ½ ΟΞΏΟΞ½ΞΏ
ΞΌΞ΅ ΟΞΏΞ½ ΟΞΏΟΞ½ΞΏ Ξ΄Ξ΅Ξ½ Ξ²Ξ³Ξ·ΞΊΞ΅ Ξ±ΞΊΟΞ· ΟΞΏΟΞ΅ Ξ΅ΞΌΞ΅ΞΉΞ½Ξ΅ ΟΟΞΏ ΟΟΞΏΞ³Ξ΅ΞΉΞΏ Ξ½Ξ± Ξ΄ΞΏΟΞ»Ξ΅ΟΞ΅ΞΉ ΟΞ΅ ΞΌΞΉΞΊΟΞ΅Ο ΟΞ±ΟΟΟΞ·ΟΞ΅Ο.
Ξ΅Ξ³Ο Ξ΅ΟΟΞ³Ξ± ΟΟΞΏ Ξ΅ΞΎΟΟΞ΅ΟΞΉΞΊΞΏ ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ Ξ΅ΟΟΞΉ ΟΞΏ ΟΞ±ΟΞ±ΟΞ·ΟΞ± ΟΞΏ ΞΈΞ΅ΞΌΞ±
Ξ΅ΟΞΈΞ΅Ο ΟΞ±Ξ»ΞΉ ΞΊΞΏΞΉΟΞΏΟΟΞ± ΟΞ·Ο ΟΟΟΞΏ ΞΊΞ»Ο Ξ½Ξ± Ξ΄Ο ΞΌΞ·ΟΟΟ ΞΊΞ±ΟΞ±Ξ»Ξ±Ξ²Ο ΟΞΉΟΞΏΟΞ±
ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ Ξ΅ΞΉΞ΄Ξ± ΞΊΞ±ΟΞΉ ΟΞΏΟ ΞΌΞ΅ ΟΞ±ΟΞ΅ΞΎΞ΅Ξ½Ξ΅ΟΞ΅
ΟΟΞ·Ξ½ ΟΞ±ΞΌΟΞ΅Ξ»ΞΉΟΟΞ± ΟΞΏΟ ΞΌΞΏΟΞ΅Ο Ξ³ΟΞ±ΟΞ΅ΞΉ Ξ΄ΟΞΏ Ξ΄ΞΉΞ±ΟΞΏΟΞ΅ΟΞΉΞΊΞ± mF
Ξ΅ΟΞ±ΞΎΞ± Ξ»ΞΉΞ³ΞΏ ΟΟΞΏ ΞΉΞ½ΟΞ΅ΟΞ½Ξ΅Ο ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ Ξ»Ξ΅Ξ΅ΞΉ ΞΏΟΞΉ ΟΟΞ±ΟΟΞΏΟΞ½ Ξ΄ΟΞΏ ΟΟΞΊΞ½ΟΟΞ΅Ο Ξ΅Ξ½Ξ±Ο Ξ΅ΞΊΞΊΞΉΞ½Ξ·ΟΞ·Ο ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ Ξ΅Ξ½Ξ±Ο Ξ»Ξ΅ΞΉΟΞΏΟΟΞ³Ξ΅ΞΉΞ±Ο Ξ±Ξ½ ΟΞΏ Ξ»Ξ΅Ο ΟΟΟΟΞ±
ΟΟΞ·Ξ½ ΟΞ±ΞΌΟΞ΅Ξ»ΞΉΟΟΞ± Ξ»Ξ΅Ξ΅ΞΉ 100mF ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ 18mF Ξ· Ξ»ΞΏΞ³ΞΉΞΊΞ· Ξ΄Ξ·Ξ» Ξ»Ξ΅Ξ΅ΞΉ ΞΏΟΞΉ ΞΈΞ± Ξ΅ΞΉΞ½Ξ±ΞΉ Ξ΄ΟΞΏ ΟΟΞΊΞ½ΟΟΞ΅Ο ΞΌΞ΅ Ξ±ΟΟΞ± ΟΞ± Ξ½ΞΏΟΞΌΞ΅ΟΞ± ΟΟΟΟΞ±?
Ξ±Ξ½ ΞΉΟΟΟΞ΅ΞΉ Ξ±ΟΟΞΏ ΞΌΟΞΏΟΟ Ξ½Ξ± ΞΌΞ΅ΟΟΞ·ΟΟ ΟΞΏΟΟ ΟΟΞΊΞ½ΟΟΞ΅Ο ΞΌΞ΅ ΟΞΏΞ»ΟΞΌΞ΅ΟΟΞΏ ?
Ξ±Ξ½ ΞΌΟΞΏΟΟ Ξ½Ξ± ΟΞΏΟΟ ΞΌΞ΅ΟΟΞ·ΟΟ ΞΈΞ± ΟΟΞ΅ΟΞ΅ΞΉ Ξ½Ξ± Ξ΅ΞΉΞ½Ξ±ΞΉ Ξ±ΟΞΏΟΟΞ½Ξ΄Ξ΅ΞΌΞ΅Ξ½ΞΏΞΉ Ξ±ΟΞΏ ΟΞΏ ΞΌΞΏΟΞ΅Ο Ξ΅ΟΞ±Ξ½Ο Ξ³ΞΉΞ± Ξ½Ξ± Ξ³ΞΉΞ½Ξ΅ΞΉ ΟΟΟΟΞ· Ξ· ΞΌΞ΅ΟΟΞ·ΟΞ·?
ΞΎΞ΅ΟΟ ΞΏΟΞΉ ΞΊΟΞ±ΟΞ±Ξ½Ξ΅ ΟΞ΅ΟΞΌΞ± ΞΌΞ΅ΟΞ± ΞΏΞΉ ΟΟΞΊΞ½ΟΟΞ΅Ο* Ξ³ΞΉΞ± Ξ½Ξ± ΟΞΏΟΟ Ξ±ΟΞΏΟΞΏΟΟΞ·ΟΟ ΞΌΟΞΏΟΟ Ξ±ΟΞ»Ξ± Ξ½Ξ± ΟΞΏΟΟ Ξ²ΟΞ±ΟΟΞΊΟΞΊΞ»ΟΟΟ ΟΟΟΞ΅ Ξ½Ξ± ΞΌΞ·Ξ½ ΟΟΞ±ΟΟΞ΅ΞΉ ΞΈΞ΅ΞΌΞ±?
ΟΞΏΞ»Ξ»Ξ΅Ο Ξ΅ΟΟΟΞ·ΟΞ΅ΞΉΟ ΞΌΞ±ΞΆΞ΅ΞΌΞ΅Ξ½Ξ΅Ο Ξ±ΟΞ»Ξ± ΞΈΞ΅Ξ»Ο Ξ½Ξ± Ξ²ΟΟ Ξ±ΞΊΟΞ· ΞΌΞ΅ ΟΞΏ Ξ΅ΟΞ³Ξ±Ξ»Ξ΅ΞΉΞΏ ΞΌΟΞ±Ο ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ ΞΌΟΞΏΟΞ΅ΟΟ ΞΊΞ±ΟΞΏΞΉΞ± ΟΟΞΉΞ³ΞΌΞ· Ξ½Ξ± ΟΞΏ ΟΞ΅ΟΟ Ξ΅Ξ΄Ο Ξ½Ξ± ΟΞΏ Ξ΅ΟΟ Ξ±ΟΞΏΟ Ξ΄Ξ΅Ξ½ ΞΈΞ± ΞΊΞ±ΟΞ΅Ξ²Ο Ξ΅Ξ»Ξ»Ξ±Ξ΄Ξ± Ξ±ΟΞΏ ΞΏΟΞΉ ΟΞ±ΞΉΞ½Ξ΅ΟΞ±ΞΉ 
* Ξ³ΞΉΞ± ΟΞΏΟΟ ΟΟΞΊΞ½ΟΟΞ΅Ο ΞΏΟΞΉ ΞΊΟΞ±ΟΞ±Ξ½Ξ΅ ΟΞ΅ΟΞΌΞ± ΟΞΏ Ξ΅ΞΌΞ±ΞΈΞ± ΞΌΞ΅ ΟΞΏΞ½ ΞΊΞ±ΞΊΞΏ ΟΟΞΏΟΞΏ ΟΞ·Ξ³Ξ± ΟΞ΅ Ξ΅Ξ½Ξ±Ξ½ ΞΊΟΟΞΉΞΏ ΟΞΏΟ Ξ΅ΞΉΟΞ΅ ΟΞ΅ΞΉΟΞ±ΟΞΉΞΊΞΏ ΟΟΞ±ΞΈΞΌΞΏ ΟΟΞ± ΞΌΞ΅ΟΞ±ΞΉΞ± ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ Ξ³ΞΉΞ± "ΟΞ»Ξ±ΞΊΞ±" ΞΌΞ΅ Ξ΅ΞΉΟΞ΅ Ξ½Ξ± ΟΞ΅ΟΟ ΞΌΞΉΞ± ΟΞ»Ξ±ΞΊΞ΅ΟΞ± ΞΌΞ΅ ΞΊΞ±ΟΞΉ Ξ΅ΞΎΞ±ΟΟΞ·ΞΌΞ±ΟΞ± Ξ΅ΟΞ±Ξ½Ο (ΟΟΞΊΞ½ΟΟΞ΅Ο) Ξ΅Ξ³Ο ΞΏΟΟΟ Ξ·ΞΌΞΏΟΞ½ ΞΌΞΉΞΊΟΞΏΟ Ξ΅ΟΟΞ΅ΞΎΞ± Ξ½Ξ± ΟΞΏ ΟΞ±ΟΟ ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ ΟΞΏ Ξ΅ΟΞΉΞ±ΟΞ± Ξ±ΟΞΏ ΞΊΞ±ΟΟ ΟΟΞ·Ο Ξ΅ΟΞ±ΟΞ΅Ο ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ ΞΌΞ΅ ΟΞΉΞ½Ξ±ΞΎΞ΅ ΟΞΏ ΟΞ΅ΟΞΌΞ± Ξ΅ΟΟΞΉ Ξ»ΞΏΞΉΟΞΏΞ½ Ξ³Ξ½ΟΟΞΉΞΆΟ ΞΊΞ±Ξ»Ξ± ΞΏΟΞΉ ΞΊΟΞ±ΟΞ±Ξ½Ξ΅ ΟΞ΅ΟΞΌΞ± ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ ΞΈΞ΅Ξ»Ξ΅ΞΉ ΟΟΞΏΟΞΏΟΞ·.
ΟΞ±Ο Ξ΅ΟΟΞ±ΟΞΉΟΟΟ ΟΞΏΞ»Ο Ξ³ΞΉΞ± ΟΞ·Ο Ξ±ΟΞ±Ξ½ΟΞ·ΟΞ΅ΞΉΟ ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ ΟΞ΅ Ξ±Ξ»Ξ»Ξ± ΞΈΞ΅ΞΌΞ±ΟΞ± ΞΌΞ΅ Ξ΅ΟΞ΅ΞΉ Ξ²ΞΏΞ·ΞΈΞ·ΟΞ΅ΞΉ ΟΞΏΞ»Ο Ξ±ΟΟΞΏ ΟΞΏ ΟΞΏΟΞΏΟΞΌ Ξ½Ξ± Ξ΅ΞΉΟΟΞ΅ ΞΊΞ±Ξ»Ξ± ΞΏΞ»ΞΏΞΉ ΟΞ±Ο ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ ΟΞ±Ξ½ΟΞ± ΞΌΞ΅ ΟΞ³Ξ΅ΞΉΞ± ΞΌΞ΅ Ξ±ΟΟΞΏ ΟΞΏΞ½ ΟΞ±Ξ»ΞΉΞΏ-ΞΉΞΏ
kati ginetai me ta ellinika gramata kai den ta emfanise 
pos to diorthono ayto?

καλημερα μετα απο μερικα χρονια επανερχομαι για τον τορνο
με τον τορνο δεν βγηκε ακρη ποτε εμεινε στο υπογειο να δουλευει σε μικρες ταχυτητες.
εγω εφυγα στο εξωτερικο και ετσι το παρατησα το θεμα
εχθες παλι κοιτουσα της φωτο κλπ να δω μηπως καταλαβω τιποτα
και ειδα κατι που με παρεξενεψε
στην ταμπελιτσα του μοτερ γραφει δυο διαφορετικα mF
εψαξα λιγο στο ιντερνετ και λεει οτι υπαρχουν δυο πυκνωτες ενας εκκινησης και ενας λειτουργειας αν το λεω σωστα
στην ταμπελιτσα λεει 100mF και 18mF η λογικη δηλ λεει οτι θα ειναι δυο πυκνωτες με αυτα τα νουμερα σωστα?
αν ισχυει αυτο μπορω να μετρησω τους πυκνωτες με πολυμετρο ?
αν μπορω να τους μετρησω θα πρεπει να ειναι αποσυνδεμενοι απο το μοτερ επανω για να γινει σωστη η μετρηση?
ξερω οτι κρατανε ρευμα μεσα οι πυκνωτες* για να τους αποφορτησω μπορω απλα να τους βραχυκυκλωσω ωστε να μην υπαρχει θεμα?
πολλες ερωτησεις μαζεμενες απλα θελω να βρω ακρη με το εργαλειο μπας και μπορεσω καποια στιγμη να το φερω εδω να το εχω αφου δεν θα κατεβω ελλαδα απο οτι φαινεται
* για τους πυκνωτες οτι 
κρατανε ρευμα το εμαθα με τον κακο τροπο πηγα σε εναν κυριο που ειχε πειρατικο σταθμο στα μεσαια και για "πλακα" με ειπε να φερω μια πλακετα με κατι εξαρτηματα επανω (πυκνωτες) εγω οπως ημουν μικρος ετρεξα να το παρω και το επιασα απο κατω στης επαφες και με τιναξε το ρευμα ετσι λοιπον γνωριζω καλα οτι κρατανε ρευμα και θελει προσοχη.
σας ευχαριστω πολυ για της απαντησεις και σε αλλα θεματα με εχει βοηθησει πολυ αυτο το φορουμ να ειστε καλα ολοι σας και παντα με υγεια με αυτο τον παλιο-ιο

panoss euxaristo gia tin bohtheia soy to epsaxna alla den ebriska pos na to allakso
tora synexeia tha ginete auto? tha prepei na grafo ellinika kai meta na ta allazo?

----------


## nyannaco

Μπορώ να πω ότι για μια τέτοια απάντηση, χαλάλι τα 9 χρόνια αναμονή  :Biggrin:

----------


## Panoss

Γιάννη καλημέρα.
Μπαίνεις στο http://www.online-decoder.com/el
Κάνεις επικόλληση το κείμενό σου.
Πατάς 'εικασία' και μετά από λίγο σου εμφανίζει το σωστό κείμενο.

(για κάποιο λόγο έχει γίνει πολύ αργό, μάλλον το έπιασε ο κορωνοϊός  :Smile: )

----------


## mtzag

Με μια αντισταση βραχυκλωσε τους πυκνωτες να εκφορτιστουνε και μετα για ασφαλεια ενω ειναι ολα ξεσυνδεμενα απο το ρευμα αφησε τους και 1 ωρα ωστε να εισαι σιγουρος.
Πυκνωτες ναι θελει 2 ο 18μF ειναι της λειτουργιας και ο 100μF ειναι της εκινησης.
Τα 550w ειναι λιγα σε ενα μικρο τορνο που εχω και ειναι 2.2kw τριφασικο παλι θεωρουντε λιγα βεβαια με το μειωτηρα εχει καλη ροπη
αλλα τα 550w ειναι λιγα οπως και να το κανεις ποιο καλο θα ειτανε να εχεις ενα τριφασικο μοτερ 1.5-2.2kw στα 230V και να το τρεχεις απο μονοφασικο inverter.

----------


## giannis.serres

> Με μια αντισταση βραχυκλωσε τους πυκνωτες να εκφορτιστουνε και μετα για ασφαλεια ενω ειναι ολα ξεσυνδεμενα απο το ρευμα αφησε τους και 1 ωρα ωστε να εισαι σιγουρος.
> Πυκνωτες ναι θελει 2 ο 18μF ειναι της λειτουργιας και ο 100μF ειναι της εκινησης.
> Τα 550w ειναι λιγα σε ενα μικρο τορνο που εχω και ειναι 2.2kw τριφασικο παλι θεωρουντε λιγα βεβαια με το μειωτηρα εχει καλη ροπη
> αλλα τα 550w ειναι λιγα οπως και να το κανεις ποιο καλο θα ειτανε να εχεις ενα τριφασικο μοτερ 1.5-2.2kw στα 230V και να το τρεχεις απο μονοφασικο inverter.



σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση
εβαλα τον αδελφο μου να το δει τι πυκνωτες εχει και ειναι 100 και 18 υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειναι αναποδα ωστε να εχει θεμα στο πολυ ζορι? δηλ εκει που ηταν να μπει το 18αρι να μπηκε το 100αρι και το αντιθετο.
ο 18αρις πυκνωτης γραφει 450V υπαρχει περιπτωση να υπαρχει θεμα απο αυτο?
εχεις καποιο λινκ που μπορω να δω ινβερτερ κλπ για ριξω μια ματια

----------


## mtzag

450V ειναι σωστο αναποδα να ειναι χλωμο αν δεν τους πειραξε καποιος.
Απλα μπορει α εχουνε χαλασει και να θελουνε αλλαγμα.

----------

